# Powertex 1200 spraying gun / splatter nozzle



## Connecticut Painters (Nov 24, 2009)

A screw broke inside while I was trying to open the splatter nozzle I couldn't get the friggin thing out.
Anyway I went to Sherwin Williams cause that's where I got the sprayer from and they couldn't even get one until 2 weeks. I searched everywhere and seems like there is no where else to find these things.
Do you guys know any place to get them quickly??

Thanks,


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe try one of our members, mr.fixit.
Here is his website.


----------



## Connecticut Painters (Nov 24, 2009)

Doesn't seem to have it. This is ridiculous, not to be able to find a spraying gun.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have the same 1 and have had too many problems!
try this http://www.alstapingtools.com/powrtex1200sf.aspx


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey guys. sorry that I have not been able to respond to this sooner. I had knee surgery last Tuesday and I am just getting back to the shop today. I will call Titan on Monday to see what is up with this problem and I will post there reply and send a message to connecticut painters as well. but for now have you tried to talk to Billy at Enfield Pump in Enfield,Ct. his number is 860-749-8803


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Hope your knee is mending well.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks Sean this is my third it is old news. back in the shop tomorrow cant string this along any more. just limping a little. I finished the drugs but still have some Jack Daniels left for the "pain you know":thumbup:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

connecticut painters. I left you a voicemail but wanted to leave a post here just in the event that you do not receive the voicemail. I have an exploded picture of your splatter gun that shows all of the parts and part numbers. I f you call me and give me your fax number I can fax it to you along with the number of the closest Titan service center to you which is Enfield Pump Repair in Enfield, Connecticut. call me at 781-848-2706


----------

